# Αισθάνομαι τελείως κομμένη



## maggiemum

What is the best translation to English of this phrase? I learned it to describe a physical state when not well, the body is completely achy, joints hurt, etc. especially during a flu or after an exhausting or physically taxing activity/day. I find that “I feel very achy” is not an exact translation as the connotation of this Greek phrase alludes to a feeling of more than achy.


----------



## bearded

Hello
Maybe _I feel totally wiped out._


----------



## Perseas

My dictionary has "I am dead tired", but is it maybe too general?


----------



## Iraklakos

Hi, I cannot think of an ideal translation into English but I can say that none of the ones suggested so far sound right.
I will try to explain exactly what κομμένος means so maybe natives will come up with sth.
So, κομμένος refers to a state of feeling overly tired, weak, lacking energy, possibly looking pale with hollow cheeks, like when you are about to get sick or while you are recovering from an illness. Imho, it mostly refers to situations that are out of one's control. Like if I were to shovel snow for 3 hrs I would expect to πτώμα, ψόφιος (dead tired, beat, wiped out) but never κομμένος.
Here are some examples:
Έχω να κάνω πυρετό από προχτές αλλά ακόμα αισθάνομαι κομμένη.
Σε βλέπω κομμένο. Μήπως σε τριγυρίζει καμιά ίωση;
Παρόλο που πέρασα όλη τη μέρα στον καναπέ νιώθω πολύ κομμένος. 
Νιώθω κομμένος και τσούζουν τα μάτια μου, ίσως κάνω πυρετό.

Admittedly, tired and it's synonyms could work in some of these examples, but that does not mean it is an exact equivalent.
Hope I am making sense!


----------



## ireney

When not  τελείως,   it's the equivalent of "under the weather". Can't say I have ever heard of anyone being totally/completely under the weather though.
Edit: It works though with "truly" doesn't it?


----------



## cougr

Ireney beat me to it with "under the weather".

_Totally/completely/well and truly/truly _are all quite commonly used with the expression_._


----------



## Helleno File

Ειμαι κομμένος as opposed to είμαι κομμάτια = I'm shattered/dead tired/wrecked, as you would be if you had been shovelling snow for three hours as Iraklakos envisages, but not ill/under the weather.

Under the weather suggests to me a probably general but mild-ish condition, quite possibly without any specific illness. Unlike cougr I wouldn't expect to see it modified by totally or truly etc.  But if it was I would still understand it as at the top end of mild.


----------



## cougr

Helleno File, Iraklakos is stating the opposite to what you're asserting-i.e. that you might be dead-tired etc. after shovelling snow but not κομμένος.

The examples he provides further down certainly fit with feeling under the weather. As do the symptoms described by maggiemum in the initial post, eg. not being well, aches and pains etc.


----------



## Helleno File

cougr said:


> Helleno File, Iraklakos is stating the opposite to what you're asserting-i.e. that you might be dead-tired etc. after shovelling snow but not κομμένος.


I thought I was actually supporting Irakalos's view! At the same time I was pointing out that "dead tired" (ruled out by Iraklakos for κομμένος) coincidentally had a cognate form in κομμάτια.


----------

